# Ceiling swirls



## Mur (7 mo ago)

Anyone know how or what tool to create this swirl.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

no idea sorry.

if i was going to try and match it i would roll on mud. then use big floppy glove hand to swirl then splat middle with back of glove or a sponge. play with it on some scrap drywall.


----------



## Plaster 101 (Sep 11, 2021)

picks drywall said:


> no idea sorry.
> 
> if i was going to try and match it i would roll on mud. then use big floppy glove hand to swirl then splat middle with back of glove or a sponge. play with it on some scrap drywall.


I would notch a trowel to match the existing raised ovels.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

Plaster 101 said:


> I would notch a trowel to match the existing raised ovels.


i dont see the constant pattern of a trowel though. maybe notched brush? never seen anything like it so im guessing.


----------



## Mur (7 mo ago)

Thanks everyone. Found this video and this looks like the way to go.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

id say that guy mite have done yours lol that has to cost a fortune!


----------

